# Crypt for Flying Crank Ghost FCG



## JCO (Dec 4, 2013)

Not the best crypt you've ever seen but hopefully not the worst, either.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RL0lzMmkf3g


----------



## ghostlland820 (Jan 11, 2014)

Wow...your ghost design is great, whether or not attached to a FCG setup. Thanks for the video.


----------



## J-Man (Feb 1, 2011)

Great job JCO! Simple set up and take down.


----------

